# What are yall working on these days?



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Slim pickins around my area over the winter. Did a lot of patch work and small jobs but managed to stay busy every day one way or another. Starting to pick up now. Got a couple small jobs on the go and the lions share of a 24 plex hang and tape. Day 2.5 today of taping, 4 units 9' ceilings, tones of bulkheads and closets. Tapes on, beads on, 2 coats on the screws. 3 guys. My bazooka was singing after my friend serviced it recently. I think we got a decent start. Just wondering if everyone is surviving the winter and what everyone is working on these days.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We are wrapping up a phase on a remodel at an old folks home, finally getting a rest from a super busy Winter. Our Winter months are and have always been our busiest months. Just hoping for a break when the fishing gets good:thumbsup: Good to hear your a busy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After melting the ice off this t-square I leaned it against my mini. After moving the mini .. It stayed frozen to the sub floor . That's cold! 

A few hours later the guys showed up to hook up the heat pump. Thank God!! I've been waiting for power on this home for a month.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey everybody it's been awhile but I'm still here and doing good. Made it through another divorce. Work has been steady, it's been hard to find time to make it to the mountain! Starting a couple hundred sheet commercial and a three hundred sheet house this next week. Aside from that living the colorado dream!! Much love to everybody throwing up board and slinging mud!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Hey everybody it's been awhile but I'm still here and doing good. Made it through another divorce. Work has been steady, it's been hard to find time to make it to the mountain! Starting a couple hundred sheet commercial and a three hundred sheet house this next week. Aside from that living the colorado dream!! Much love to everybody throwing up board and slinging mud!!


Stay busy !


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Got an office remodel, real piddly ass job, tilt wall job they're getting the roof on and an office warehouse that has sat onesided for 3 weeks (waiting on inspection and other lazy assed trades :furious: ).

Been pretty busy, the weather kinda screwed up the tiltwalls schedule. I was supposed to be in it framing this week.


----------

